# Types of Vinegar



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

I've been curious about the acidity of vinegar. What we buy in the regular grocery store is 5%. I've seen 8% and 10% advertised as a farm supply product. 

If we use the 8% or 10% for cleaning, would it last 1/3 longer than the 5%? What would happen if it were used full strength in things like the coffee pot for scaling? How do you think it would mix with Olive Oil for wood furniture cleaning?

And just a heads up - I just bought 2 gallons of 5% at the grocery store for $2.15 per gallon. On the shelf beside this $2.15 brand was another brand for $2.09. I started to pick it up instead and then noticed it was only 4%. This is the first time I've seen anything less than 5%.

Deb.


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

I never heard of 4% vinegar! I'm glad you mentioned that, and I will watch for that. I know in some of my canning recipes the acidity of the vinegar makes a big difference!

As for the 8% or 10% from the farm stores, and using them as cleaners, I don't know how that would work. I guess you would just have to try some, cutting it down more, and see if the cleaning power was the same. Full strength I might be a little afraid of, as
I do remember I read once about using vinegar as a weed killer, and they said that you should use the 10% acidity, instead of the 5% from the grocery store, as it was not strong enough to kill the weeds. Not sure how that translates into a cleaning product though!


----------

